# Caja con boofer de 12" y dos Tweeter dinamicos



## Chatovik (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola a todos,, un gran saludo... 
  LA duda que me lleva a escribir es que he comprado una caja de aprox. 70 ancho x 60 alto x 35 de profundidad,,(medida en cmts.todas) ,,, la cual posee un parlante de 12 " 100wrms(buena calidad brasilero) y dos tweeter aprox misma potencia dinamicos..
El tema es que la caja esta totalmente sellada,,, es decir,,, no tiene salida de aire para el rebote del boofer (sintonia creo que se llama),,, lo que si tiene en los 2 laterales, techo y piso) planchas de 1" de espuma_plast (asi le decimos en Uruguay),,y,, en la parte trasera no posee nada,,, solo la tabla atornillada...
  La caja es de confección rígida (madera pino y encolado y atornillado)  ,,, Sin duda es buena calidad el baffle. Suena de maravillla y no quiero modificarlo,,,,"" pero"",,,, la gran duda es; ¿¿¿ *el echo que no tenga salida de aire, es perjudicial??.*No sea que se dañe por ese motivo,,, Gracias... Y adelante .-


----------



## Cacho (Oct 27, 2008)

No es perjudicial. 
Es uno de los tipos de caja que podés encontrar. La diferencia es la curva de respuesta del bafle, nada más. No se rompe nada.
Acá tenés un poco más de información: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudspeaker_enclosure


----------



## Chatovik (Nov 19, 2008)

Solo me queda agradecer tu respuesta,,, duda aclarada...Saludos.---


----------



## Cacho (Nov 19, 2008)

De nada.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ahora vengo yop! jeje

Cual seria la diferencia en sensación (ya se la respuesta de la curva) en diferencia de una caja sellada y una ventilada? Yo poseo de 4 cajas: 2 de 12" y 2 de 15" y adicional a ello una con dos sub-bajos (ventilada). Lo pregunto es para ver si las dejo así ventilada o las sello?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 20, 2008)

Si ya tenés las cajas ventiladas, no las tapes. Los volúmenes de cada tipo son distintos.

Independientemente de eso, si viste las curvas de las ventiladas y de las selladas, te darás cuenta de que las primeras tienen un acento en un punto de los graves. Esto las hace más interesantes para aplicaciones en las que te interesa el "golpe" de los graves.
Las del segundo tipo dan una respuesta más plana, lo que las hace más aptas para aplicaciones de monitoreo, por ejemplo, en donde querés saber con la mayor exactitud posible cómo está sonando todo.
Como ejemplo y no como regla: Las ventiladas te van a dar resultados muy buenos con un buen rock, pero en música clásica los timbales van a sonar demasiado fuerte. Ahí se aplicarían mejor las selladas, que en rock te van a dejar con las ganas de escuchar el bombo pateándote las tripas.
Llegado a este punto, te recuerdo la primera línea: "Si ya tenés las cajas ventiladas, no las tapes. Los volúmenes de cada tipo son distintos."

Saludos


----------

